# Cedar Point is HIRING for HalloWeekends!!



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks like Cedar Point is accepting applications to work the park! If you are interested, click on the link below to fill out an application! I may have to take a ride down to see what they do, I hear its awesome.

http://halloweekends.cedarpoint.com/public/carnevil.cfm?top_root=5&current_root=72


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Did you fill out an app?


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd go over to pointbuzz.com. There's some guys are Screamsters (one screen name is Ralph Wiggum who is helpful). The point buzzers can be abrassive sometimes. Especially if they think newbies asked a question that's been answered before or isn't worded to their liking. I just read the PB. I don't post. But I know some of the nicer ones. If you can sort thru that they have good unnofficial inside info. Search for Halloweekends or Halloween and you'll find a lot of threads this time of year for insider info. Otherwise best thing to do is contact the park.

I've had a season pass for the past two years. I've gone to Halloweekends about 25 times. I posted some CP HalloWeekends info and links on another recent thread about Cedar Fair's Knott's Berry farm haunt that is pretty well known.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Yay For Fright Zone!!!*

This is obviously the guy to talk to!! AND yes, I did fill out an application! Will they hire a 38 year old? Ill do it for free!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd hire ya. Old men like us need to take care of each other!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That Ralph Wiggum guy on pointbuzz.com is the unofficial guy to talk to. He's probably in his twenties. I think he lives in Sandusky. He's been a Screamster for at least a couple years. I don't know him personally. Yes I think they would hire a 38 yr old who exhibits enthusiasm. But reading pointbuzz.com (PB for short) the Screamsters as they call them get quite a workout scaring all night. Some of them are actors. One came as far away as Chicago. They wear makeup and costumes that someone at CP does for them. Then they march from the backlot to their respective zones from 8-midnight Fri and Sat. 

There was one guy last year dressed in one of those ghost groom costumes who walked around slowly with a cane within one of the flower-beds where they put tombstones in on the Main Midway. A girl from merchandise dressed up near the Red Garter where people could have their photo taken in an upright casket with her standing next to it for $10. They did that because the previous year people, even Moms, would climb over the fence to get their photo taken in a prop casket on the ground in that area. Also none of the Screamsters wanted that job.

It sounded from reading PB last month like CP could use all the Screamsters they could get this year. I'd check it out if I were you. It wouldn't have anything to do with the SFX or lighting or shows, it would be the Screamsters they'd hire most likely. I'd do it but I'd rather experience it as a visitor and ride roller coasters in fog LOL.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Melty - I was wondering if CP responded to you? I wonder if some of the Screamsters will quit. A couple of them were complaining to cops (CP has it's own Police force not just security guards for those who don't know) and a couple were walking out of the Fright Zones early on a busy Saturday. I wonder if they got abused or worn out. If they'll need replacements.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Saw a guy playing the corpse groom on the midway. Well done. Also liked the 'Reaper' with red eyes on another part of the midway cloase to the arcade/ballroom. Nicely done.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 23, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> This is obviously the guy to talk to!! AND yes, I did fill out an application! Will they hire a 38 year old? Ill do it for free!!


If I live in the US near Cedar Point I would do it for free to lol. I just went to Cedar Point for the Halloweekend opening it was awesome and crazy busy and the new ride broken Still it was fun.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I put a bunch of videos on youtube recently going thru my MiniDV tapes. Most of the HalloWeekends footage is from last year. I added this year's Monsters Rock! Show and the Parade and a few odds & ends. I plan on taping some more for fun this weekend if I can. A new guy does the Poe Raven show. There's a new performer in Monsters Rock! and I may try the Fright Zone in Nightvision for kicks.

2007 Monster Midway Invasion [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77wPS3cHdDM[/nomedia]

20 ft tall animated Rock Monster Float [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsMFjvn2U5k[/nomedia]

And the rest of the 2006-2007 HALLOWEEKENDS VIDEOS if you want to re-live the experience through QuickTime converted to Flash video via the wonder of the Internet


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

UPDATE: I just got done uploading my Cedar Point HalloWeekends outdoor haunted attraction videos. I put them in Playlists so they're organized. You can see what the Screamsters do, the lighting effects and some props:
















Otherwise here's all my CP HalloWeekends videos for the past two years. I'm uploading more but you get the idea with that many. It's an event that's well done and let's kids, adults & families have fun during the Halloween season. Some of how CP does things inspired my yard haunt last year. To me it's like looking at Haunts & Displays.


----------

